# FInally got some S/H



## PaphAddict (Jul 11, 2008)

I found a hydroponics store locally the other day and got me some semi hydroponics media and a few pots. It is a pretty cool store they sell MH and floro lights and tons of different ferts. I planted my first Catt. that needed to be planted in it today. I am going to replant a blooming Paph in it once the bloom is done. I have been reeding the first rays website, but any recommendations or warning are welcome. I have never used this media before and don't want to kill any of my plants.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Candace (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you buy hydroton?


----------



## PaphAddict (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea they had that and a white one. I picked up a small back of the hydroton. Is it good or bad?

Dave


----------



## Candace (Jul 11, 2008)

For me, catts. love it. I've had no success with paphs in it. I usually buy and ship the leca for my paphs. You'll have to see how yours takes to it.


----------



## PaphAddict (Jul 11, 2008)

right now I only have a catt. cutting in it. Whats leca? different brand or type of media?

Dave


----------



## Gilda (Jul 11, 2008)

PaphAddict said:


> right now I only have a catt. cutting in it. Whats leca? different brand or type of media?
> 
> Dave



Leca is more like what First Rays use to sell(Prime Agra) it wicks better than hydroton. Crop King sells it ..shipping is a killer though. I have had some paph success in hydroton.


----------



## swamprad (Jul 11, 2008)

CROP KING is the way to go, never mind the shipping...I've got all my orchids happily in s/h, except for the paphs. But I'm a weinie and a scaredy cat. Eventually the paphs will be in s/h, but not quite yet...


----------



## Candace (Jul 11, 2008)

LECA is short for light expanded clay aggregate. So, basically leca is the general name for a number of different name brand medias on the market.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2008)

..must resist temptation to make _"you might as well teach phrags to make nooses" _joke!!! :evil:


----------

